# NO$GBA mit XBox 360 Controller steuern



## fac3l3ss (24. Februar 2010)

Ja, ich würd gerne den NO$GBA mit einem XBox 360 Controller spielen, wie
kann ich das machen?

MfG
v1ncn7


----------



## RedBrain (3. März 2010)

Wir geben kein Support über Emulation und irgendwelche Dinge.

Wenn du Nintendo DS spielen will, kauf dir ein echtes Nintendo DS System + das Spiel.


----------



## feivel (3. März 2010)

bei gameboy advance spielen müsste er aber einen dslite oder einen nintendo ds nehmen...bloß keinen dsi..sag das wenigstens dazu


----------

